# Violadude's Classical Music quiz #3 - Renaissance Era 1



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Here's the new quiz guys:

https://www.onlineexambuilder.com/classical-music-quiz-3-renaissance-era-1/exam-84640

*IMPORTANT NOTE BEFORE TAKING THE QUIZ*: I included a "fill in the blank" question for this quiz. Unfortunately, the quiz website is VERY finicky about what you type into the blank so if you feel that you got the fill in the blank question right but the quiz counted it as wrong just let me know, and tell me what your answer was, and I'll count your final score as 1 point above what the quiz said it was.

Also, in case you missed it in the previous quiz thread. Here are the rankings so far. The names I've bolded are the ones whose score could be higher, but they only took one of the quizzes (or they didn't post their score for one of the quizzes).

1. EdwardBast 100%
2. Nereffid 85%
3. Andolink/Mahlerian 81%
4. Woodduck 78%
5. Greenmamba 74%
6. GioCar/Headphone Hermit/SimonNZ 70%
7. Pjang23 67%
8. musicrom/Talkinghead 63%
9. Weston 60%
10. *Hustlefan/Manxfeeder/Autocrat* 56%
11. Art Rock/D Smith/*Reichstag aus Licht*/Balthazar 52%
12. R3PLAY/Casebearer 44%
13. Pugg/*TwoPhotons* 41%
14. *Dr. Johnson/tdc *37%
15. *Hmmbug/Premont* 33%
16. *Supertonic/figleaf/OldFashonedGirl* 26%
17.* Senza Sordino* 19%


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Your score is 33%

You've completed the exam. You scored 5.00 out of 15.00 points.


Failed.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Your score is 87%

You've completed the exam. You scored 13.00 out of 15.00 points.
Passed


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

53% and the written part took okay. The Renaissance was - you know - before my time. I am not Googling any of this stuff. No fun in that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2016)

Your score is 80% You've completed the exam. You scored 12.00 out of 15.00 points. *Passed*


----------



## John T (May 5, 2016)

You've completed the exam. You scored 9.00 out of 15.00 points. 
*Passed*


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Passed: My score 73%

Edit: To the second question I answered NOTEPRINT, the correct answer being THE PRINTING PRESS.
So essentially my answer vas correct.


----------



## hustlefan (Apr 29, 2016)

my score for the second medieval quiz was 9 out of 11


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Good illustration that testing on its own is seldom an effective way of teaching (or as the saying goes: "you never increase the weight of pigs simply by weighing them") .... my score is going down

60% .... off to remedial classes, I guess!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

14 out of 15. A few guesses (although even then I narrowed them down first).

Two questions I was going to argue about, but I was credited for both.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2016)

Your score is 73%

You've completed the exam. You scored 11.00 out of 15.00 points.
Passed

I got the fill in the blank. I did much better with this one than the Medieval one. But I'll be honest and say that at least half of the time, I'm taking a guess.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Your score is 87%

You've completed the exam. You scored 13.00 out of 15.00 points.
Passed

My scores for the two medieval quizzes were 11/16 and 6/11.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Your score is 80%

You've completed the exam. You scored 12.00 out of 15.00 points. 
Passed


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Your score is 93%

You've completed the exam. You scored 14.00 out of 15.00 points.
Passed
-------------------

Annoyingly, the one I got wrong was something I changed when looking over the answers, my initial response was correct..:scold: 

This was my first. Maybe I should do the others.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Your score is 93%

You've completed the exam. You scored 14.00 out of 15.00 points.
Passed


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow, I got really lucky on this one. I basically guessed on the first 9 questions, knew the next 5, and guessed on the last one. Somehow I got 100%. Please don't go to me for advice on Renaissance-era music though.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

14 out of 15, 93%.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

13/15 with three lucky guesses


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

9 out of 15.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Somewhat to my surprise, I must say. :lol:

Result
Your score is 67%
You've completed the exam. You scored 10.00 out of 15.00 points.
Passed

Some guesses, some knowledge I've picked up on TC. I would never accuse myself of being informed about Renaissance music.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Your score is 33%

You've completed the exam. You scored 5.00 out of 15.00 points.
Failed

I guessed all the answers.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Your score is 40%

Increments! Slowly but surely. 

:cheers:


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

11/15 = 73%

but as I wrote "Printing" instead of "The Printing Press" and was marked wrong I'm counting the score as 12


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

SimonNZ said:


> 11/15 = 73%
> 
> but as I wrote "Printing" instead of "The Printing Press" and was marked wrong I'm counting the score as 12


Yup, I'll count yours as 12 in the final tally.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

No big thing, I'm not in it for the points - it's really interesting to see where I'm weak and where I'm giving at best educated guesses.

Thanks for taking the time to do these. I'm really enjoying them.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

87 percent. 

I see in the rankings there's not clarity on my responses. If it helps, on test 1, I got 94%, and on test 2, I got 82%.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

47% 7 out of 15 points. Fail. -- It's OK, I really don't anything about that period.

I got the answer about the printing press correct.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Your score is 87%


You've completed the exam. You scored 13.00 out of 15.00 points.
Passed

Re the correct answer for the printing press I have to admit that I have been helped by the previous answers.
Some questions have been guessed by exclusion...


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

33% which is 5 out of 15. Well, what the heck, I'm still in the top 20 (as long as these quizzes don't become too popular).


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

93% on this one.








I've found out that the one I got wrong had to do with a certain personage whose biography I've just ordered on Amazon. If only I'd read it before I did the quiz!


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

I passed with 12/15 =80%.

Although I think I should get credit for answering "*moveable type printing*" for "*printing press*" giving me 87%.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I was told I got 13/15. In fact, it was 14/15, since the invention was "printing from movable metal type" (Petrucci's invention).

Also, L'homme armé is not known to be a folk song. The only thing known for sure about its origins is what is written in the opening line of the Wikipedia entry: It is a French secular song (chanson). So both folk song and French chanson should be accepted as correct answers, since the latter is definitely true, and the former is only speculative. In that case, I would have 100% 

I got 100% on the second medieval test.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

EdwardBast said:


> Also, L'homme armé is not known to be a folk song. The only thing known for sure about its origins is what is written in the opening line of the Wikipedia entry: It is a French secular song (chanson). So both folk song and French chanson should be accepted as correct answers, since the latter is definitely true, and the former is only speculative.


This was my thinking too when I answered this question "wrongly" with _French chanson_.


----------



## WaterRat (May 19, 2015)

Your score is 40%

You've completed the exam. You scored 6.00 out of 15.00 points. 
Failed


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> Also, L'homme armé is not known to be a folk song. The only thing known for sure about its origins is what is written in the opening line of the Wikipedia entry: It is a French secular song (chanson). So both folk song and French chanson should be accepted as correct answers, since the latter is definitely true, and the former is only speculative. In that case, I would have 100%


That was actually a tricky one and I guessed it by exclusion. 
It's definitely a French secular song, but of the Renaissance. So the option "*Medieval* chanson" is wrong and the right answer among the four must only be "French folk song". Right, Violadude?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The question about the Pope Marcelli mass was also confusing. Is the answer correct to that one? I don't want to say too much and give the answer away to potential test-takers, but is there a citation for that?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> The question about the Pope Marcelli mass was also confusing. Is the answer correct to that one? I don't want to say too much and give the answer away to potential test-takers, but is there a citation for that?


I wasn't sure about that one either, but got it it right because the other choices seemed wrong. Missa sine nomine and all that.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

EdwardBast said:


> I was told I got 13/15. In fact, it was 14/15, since the invention was "printing from movable metal type" (Petrucci's invention).
> 
> Also, L'homme armé is not known to be a folk song. The only thing known for sure about its origins is what is written in the opening line of the Wikipedia entry: It is a French secular song (chanson). So both folk song and French chanson should be accepted as correct answers, since the latter is definitely true, and the former is only speculative. In that case, I would have 100%
> 
> I got 100% on the second medieval test.





Andolink said:


> This was my thinking too when I answered this question "wrongly" with _French chanson_.





GioCar said:


> That was actually a tricky one and I guessed it by exclusion.
> It's definitely a French secular song, but of the Renaissance. So the option "*Medieval* chanson" is wrong and the right answer among the four must only be "French folk song". Right, Violadude?


That's not necessarily what I had in mind, GioCar. Shoot, when I was fact check for this quiz, I found multiple sources that said it was a French Folk song. I guess I should have checked to see if it could also have been referred to as a Chanson. GioCar is right, "medieval chanson" would be wrong...technically. But I'd go ahead and be willing to give people who picked Chanson and thought it unfair they got it wrong a boost in their score. Just let me know. Sorry about that guys!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> The question about the Pope Marcelli mass was also confusing. Is the answer correct to that one? I don't want to say too much and give the answer away to potential test-takers, but is there a citation for that?





GreenMamba said:


> I wasn't sure about that one either, but got it it right because the other choices seemed wrong. Missa sine nomine and all that.


You can read about it here: http://www.classicalnotes.net/classics4/palestrina.html


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

violadude said:


> You can read about it here: http://www.classicalnotes.net/classics4/palestrina.html


Maybe I'm not reading closely enough, but I'm not sure there's anything there that resolves the issue. The answer claims it was the *first* such mass. That seems to be in dispute.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Based on my results of the first three quizzes, I have checked out of the library "The Complete Idiot's Guide to Music History". This seems like a good place for me to start.



I have a lot of homework to do before the next quiz.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

GioCar said:


> That was actually a tricky one and I guessed it by exclusion.
> It's definitely a French secular song, but of the Renaissance. So the option "*Medieval* chanson" is wrong and the right answer among the four must only be "French folk song". Right, Violadude?


That makes sense! When I wrote the above post I was not looking at the quiz and forgot that it specified "medieval" chanson. Therefore I got 14/15.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

violadude said:


> That's not necessarily what I had in mind, GioCar. Shoot, when I was fact check for this quiz, I found multiple sources that said it was a French Folk song. I guess I should have checked to see if it could also have been referred to as a Chanson. GioCar is right, "medieval chanson" would be wrong...technically. But I'd go ahead and be willing to give people who picked Chanson and thought it unfair they got it wrong a boost in their score. Just let me know. Sorry about that guys!


As far as I am concerned, I was wrong picking "medieval French chanson," so don't change it on my account. Whether that was what you intended or not, I should have known not to pick that option based on dates.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

40%
I'm a bad student.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Your score is 80%

You've completed the exam. You scored 12.00 out of 15.00 points. Passed


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

GreenMamba said:


> Maybe I'm not reading closely enough, but I'm not sure there's anything there that resolves the issue. The answer claims it was the *first* such mass. That seems to be in dispute.


Yeah, the claim that it is the first one is what I don't understand, either. Is this the quote being referred to: "It is only one of six 'free' masses that he had not based on motets, madrigals, chants, secular melodies or his own prior compositions"?


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

WHO ARE YOU PEOPLE

I GOT half RIGHT AND I AM REALLY PISSED OFF EVEN TRYING THIS (GD) QUIZ

But it was fun. Just not my _NICHE_, OK?! OK. Cool.

_Edit: Also, the written answers is BS. No one is going to write the answer the same. _


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Avey said:


> WHO ARE YOU PEOPLE
> 
> I GOT half RIGHT AND I AM REALLY PISSED OFF EVEN TRYING THIS (GD) QUIZ
> 
> ...


The grapes tasted pretty sweet to me.

:devil:


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I'll start playing at the Baroque Era quiz


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

I've always thought it was John Dunstaple, but whatever.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Autocrat said:


> I've always thought it was John Dunstaple, but whatever.


I've seen it both ways.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Autocrat said:


> I've always thought it was John Dunstaple, but whatever.





violadude said:


> I've seen it both ways.


This music site says it can be either way, but also includes a gloriously arbitrary "no photo available" picture of the composer.

http://www.musicacademyonline.com/period/periods.php?pid=1


----------



## Hmmbug (Jun 16, 2014)

Might as well post. 11/15.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I got 60% on this one. I did get the fill in the blank answer correct.
Now I need to go find quiz #2 and take it.


----------

